# My New baby Nell



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Meet baby Nell...

She is 5 days old here, will be coming home in feb


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Pictures to treasure!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ahh bless
beautiful colour.
we saw a buff 6 mths old one beautiful colour.
only ever seen black ones around
devon
marzy
feb will be a long way off......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Bethany .. how lovely a little sister for Florence. She s alovely colour will be great to see it develop . An American baby x x You ll be counting down the weeks, how exciting x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ps love the name x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thankyouuuu the breeder just sent me a couple more pics!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww love the wee white spot on her head.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

LOVE her


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

sooo cute, can't wait to see her older


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

CouPle more pics now her eyes are open


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo and Nell are just lovely..... More pics please, I can see myself getting addicted to this thread waiting for more pics.

Will be interested to hear how Flo gets on with Nell as Flo is still quite young herself. I bet they will form a real bond getting together at such a young age.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

She will look so cute with Flo


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

embee said:


> Flo and Nell are just lovely..... More pics please, I can see myself getting addicted to this thread waiting for more pics.
> 
> Will be interested to hear how Flo gets on with Nell as Flo is still quite young herself. I bet they will form a real bond getting together at such a young age.


I wish I had more! I'll post as soon as I get a photo update next week I hope her and Flo get on well! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She s gorg Bethany is she from Sylmls ? Go on Mandy .... you're getting broody x x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> She s gorg Bethany is she from Sylmls ? Go on Mandy .... you're getting broody x x


Stop it.......


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahah I agree with Karen


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes she is and I agree get another lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I could only tell by the teddy how sad is that !!!! I wonder if she 'll be related to any of Kendals girls x


----------



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

See is so awesome, just wonderful xxxeibhlin


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I could only tell by the teddy how sad is that !!!! I wonder if she 'll be related to any of Kendals girls x


Ahhh that would be nice


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

She is beautiful, I am so happy for you!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Any more pics of Nell yet? Popped onto SYLML and saw they have 3 new litters and an apricot girl available - must resist............


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

No, Mandy, you can't resist! 
And yes more pics please, Bethany!!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I emailed her yesterday for an update so hopefully later today! The johnny an iPhone is that as soon as I get them i can Put them straight up coz I have a photobucket app. So you will all see almost as soon as I do . ..oh and Mandy go on go for it


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

New piccies. She is three weeks old now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She s to die for ... cant even post pics from computer never mind phone lol ... just got mental block. We could start a thread ' finding a new pup for Mandy'... I could do with a project lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

ohhhhh..... she is just lovely  And a gorgeous wavy coat coming through already.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did Mandy choose to ignore my idea lol !!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Did Mandy choose to ignore my idea lol !!!!!


Haha. You would need another thread before that 'Ideas for ways that Mandy could persuade her husband that a 2nd puppy is a good idea when he thinks having 1 dog is a nuisance' first


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You just keep looking and when they say " are you wanting another dog ?" You say oh no Im just looking.... we might not get one as lovely as Flo or Flo might not like it ...but keep looking until aventually they either come round to the idea or think it s their idea . When I showed Richard pictures of Kendals dogs I think he was worried lol ...keep showing him pictures of puppies x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

haha I think it's hard to say no to some special puppy, your husband will come around eventually! I mean, Flo is lovely... why wouldn't another puppy be just as awesome, yes yes??


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

ohhhhhhhh wow she is a stunning little girl


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Andy this site is just making you broody lol x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

it is i thought this sight would help it makes it even worse lol ,mind i think mandy is getting even more broody than me lol she cant resist much longer


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

andy0 said:


> it is i thought this sight would help it makes it even worse lol ,mind i think mandy is getting even more broody than me lol she cant resist much longer


ahaha I totally understand. When I was waiting to get mine I thought this site would help but it just made it feel like I was waiting longerrrr looking at cute pups all day ahahah


----------

